

Webcomic artist raises over $30,000 in a day - presidentender
http://www.goblinscomic.com/tempts-fates-last-adventure-2/

======
presidentender
That's the announcement post for his 'drawing marathon,' which seems to have
taken a very short time indeed. The result is here:
<http://www.goblinscomic.com/tempts-fate-11/>. It stands at $31,261 right now.

